# Gulf War Survivor and her great dane Rosie inspire others.



## ancient mariner (Apr 25, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]When Maja Kazazic was 16 years old and living in Bosnia during the war, she was severely injured by a mortar shell that killed six of her friends. As a result of her injuries, her leg was amputated and she was in a critical condition when the British aid worker Sally Becker found her in the basement of the besieged hospital. Sally drove her across the front line to safety and Maja was then flown to the States for treatment, not knowing if she would ever see her family again.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Undergoing rehabilitation at a hospital in Maryland, it was months before she found out her mother, father and brother had survived the war. Eventually, Maja was able to bring them all to the United States where she learned English, graduated from high school and college and is now a successful business owner.        

Maja acquired Rosie as a therapy dog.  .  Rosie is now up for the American Humane Hero Dog Award.  See the story here:

[/FONT]http://herodogawards.org/dog/rosie/

Voting ends today.


----------

